# glue creeping



## MerleD.Frey (Mar 27, 2008)

What type glue should I use to keep glue from creeping from the glued joint. Ive previously used titebond II glue and after the first year the glue starts creeping out of the joint. Thanks


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I hate it when glue creeps like that. I'm anxious to read replies. My shorts creep. I guess that'll be a new topic.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have only had glue creep while using tb3, and haven't had problems with type 1 or 2.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong, I have never had glue creeping once it set up.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I use plain old yellow glue and in all the thousands of joints in my bowls, I've never had glue creep.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not familiar with "glue creeping". Do you have a photo of an example?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

"glue creeping".

I have also never heard of such a thing.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm also at a loss to understand how the glue is creeping. The only thing that I know of is when stress is applied to some glue joints, the parts may move over time. (Think bent laminations)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't get any glue creeping, whatever that is. Bent laminations if done properly don't move.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> I'm not familiar with "glue creeping". Do you have a photo of an example?


"creeping from the joint" as he describes it, is maybe better described as "oozing out of the joint". Hide glue will do it but I've never had yellow glue do once it sets, even in pretty extreme heat.

I haven't used hide glue in a long time but I remember that creep was one of the things I REALLY didn't like about it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> "creeping from the joint" as he describes it, is maybe better described as "oozing out of the joint". Hide glue will do it but I've never had yellow glue do once it sets, even in pretty extreme heat.
> 
> I haven't used hide glue in a long time but I remember that creep was one of the things I REALLY didn't like about it.



Oozing from the joint...I call that "spooging". :smile:


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I know glue squeeze out when clamping.
I've never experienced or heard of glue creep out.
Well, ... wait ... I've been creeped out but never by glue.


----------



## MerleD.Frey (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! did not know there were so many different names for my problem. When I refinish the table top I will try to let the glue set up a little prior to clamping, maybe that will solve my problem.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

merle said:


> Thanks everyone! did not know there were so many different names for my problem. When I refinish the table top I will try to let the glue set up a little prior to clamping, maybe that will solve my problem.



If it's oozing, waiting won't help. Too much glue is the problem. Waiting too long may defeat the initial "tack" and bond.


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

why not just wipe it off with a damp rag following clamping, might take a second wipe after about 30 seconds or so but a little sand paper destroys the raised grain. Leave it clamped for a near full to full cure and it's fine, or am I missing something here?


----------



## Taikero (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, he said this is more of a long term problem. While excess glue might exacerbate the issue, I wonder if it might have anything to do with climate conditions; perhaps something like high humidity keeping the glue somewhat viscous.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never had glue creep out of a joint. Try using a better quality paper.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Yellow glue goes for in-door projects; when it got set, it is rigid, no "creeping".
On the other hand, a white glue designed for out-door use, is water-resistant and ALSO more flexible, and often get squeezed out (Tightbond III, I guess?).
For my projects, all of which are in-door, I use only yellow glue; had never got creeping. squeezing, whatever; but have seen out-door pieces with white glue squeezing out and also giving some freedom for the glued-up parts to move. Never liked that.
Al


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I Have Tite bond II which is water resistant and recommended for Ext. and yellow. I have TB III which is water proof, for Ext and tan. Only the yellow Elmers I have is recommended for Int.


----------

